# Game 11 Wizards (4-5) at Cats (6-4) 7PM Wed Nov 21



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

(4-5)
@








(6-4)
7PM Wednesday November 21<SUP>st</SUP>
<SUP>*News*</SUP><SUP>14</SUP>​
<TABLE borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=128><COL width=128><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="50%">


<object id="W474257957e391a65" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609970e3793d14b/474257957e391a65" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609970e3793d14b/474257957e391a65" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>​</TD><TD width="50%">

<object id="W474257f620f2c3b7" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994db1e60fae0/474257f620f2c3b7" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994db1e60fae0/474257f620f2c3b7" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 

<TABLE borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=85><COL width=85><COL width=85><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="33%">


<object id="W4742582e2f99a272" width="198" height="444" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4713da4906d18e5f/4742582e2f99a272" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4713da4906d18e5f/4742582e2f99a272" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>​</TD><TD width="33%">

<object id="W474258521c77e3a5" width="200" height="415" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4704165422de6aac/474258521c77e3a5" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4704165422de6aac/474258521c77e3a5" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>​</TD><TD width="33%">

<TABLE borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=256><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="100%"><object id="W474258962df957e2" width="200" height="425" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/47041a69968bf639/474258962df957e2" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/47041a69968bf639/474258962df957e2" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks like my stats widget is stuck in 2006-2007 for the year to date section.I didn't notice they were using the wrong data until now.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

We've got to win this game by beating them to death inside. Haywood is still slow and Okafor should have his way down low. Once again though, the key is Raymond. If Raymond can keep the spectacular play at the point and D up Arenas we should have no problem. Here's to the 3rd best record in the East, GO BOBCATS!


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Jason Richardson should be able to bully Caron Butler, Gilbert Arenas is obviously a better offensive player then Felton, but if Felton plays defense then Arenas will have a hard time since of the size difference.


Is Jamison going to play Gerald Wallace? Cause if thats the case it should be exciting, i'm a big Jamison fan but Wallace is much more athletic.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Breaking News According to ESPN, Gilbert Arenas had surgery on his knee this afternoon and will be missing a good part of the season. There is no way we should lose this game.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Link to Arenas story: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3122656


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess this is good for our playoff chances.We've got exactly all the flaws I thought we had to start the year,but the East has somehow managed to get even worse.The Wizards should struggle w/o Arenas...they were already struggling without him being the real Agent Zero.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

wow there's crappy defense being played in this game


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

This is sad, without Arenas we should be killing the Wizards. Just think what the score would be if he was out there. I know we are right there, but still no excuse for the game still being close.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

down 80-86, I want to vommit. Come on guys let's not lose tonight, this is a game we should win.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Anyone up to finding JRich I think he left...


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

tie game, Let's go Cats, btw bout time someone hit some FT's.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

this has been a terrible effort on defense and a very poor job of taking care of the ball...The Wizards have hit an awful lot of wide open jumpshots in this game


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Well Wallace shot the 3pter when we had 4 other players that were better 3pt shooters on the floor. Carroll got a shot up at the end, but no go. This sucks, maybe someone should wake up Richardson next time.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

wow...one of Richardson's worst games i've seen in a long time.


----------

